# AverTv Go 007 Plus Fm,problem z vbi.

## Wiejkucik

Więc od dziś (w sumie od wczoraj) od około godziny 12:00 staram się przezwyciężyć kłody,które pod nogi rzucają mi producenci Karty telewizyjnej.Jest to bowiem model AverTv go 007 plus, znany głownie z tego,że nie chce współpracować pod GNU/Linux.Tak czy inaczej,po całym dniu walki doszedłem do tego,że następujące polecenia dają takie wyniki:

dmesg | grep card

```
[    4.604313] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 1461:f31f, board: Avermedia AVerTV GO 007 FM [card=57,insmod option]

[    7.101327] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xfbeff800 irq 17 registered as card -1

[  483.531641] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 1461:f31f, board: Avermedia AVerTV GO 007 FM [card=57,insmod option]

[  485.888761] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xfbeff800 irq 17 registered as card -1

```

dmesg

```

[    2.488932] input: USB-compliant keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input4

[    2.489193] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

[    2.489331] generic-usb 0003:0518:0001.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [USB-compliant keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1/input0

[    2.489851] usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    2.489878] usb 2-1:1.1: uevent

[    2.489932] usbhid 2-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[    2.489934] usbhid 2-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.511146] input: USB-compliant keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.1/input/input5

[    2.511400] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: reserve dev 2 ep82-INT, period 8, phase 4, 99 us

[    2.511585] generic-usb 0003:0518:0001.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB-compliant keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1/input1

[    2.511899] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    2.511982] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.511987] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.511991] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.680579] stty used greatest stack depth: 5352 bytes left

[    3.024290] ln used greatest stack depth: 5336 bytes left

[    3.204022] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    3.204040] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    3.204054] usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    3.225776] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 5080 bytes left

[    3.317317] udev: starting version 141

[    3.344955] usb usb2: uevent

[    3.344978] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.345029] usb 2-1: uevent

[    3.345051] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    3.345213] usb 2-1:1.1: uevent

[    3.345482] usb usb3: uevent

[    3.345502] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.345620] usb usb4: uevent

[    3.345641] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.345752] usb usb5: uevent

[    3.345773] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.345886] usb usb1: uevent

[    3.345908] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.608479] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[    3.608615] usb 2-1: uevent

[    3.613447] usb 2-1:1.1: uevent

[    3.613585] usb 2-1: uevent

[    3.618359] usb 2-1:1.1: uevent

[    3.618478] usb 2-1: uevent

[    3.754266] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[    3.795778] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 917 MBytes.

[    3.795916] [fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 554f count: 1

[    3.796595] [fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0xd000, size: 0x100

[    3.796619] pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 24

[    3.796625] pci 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.797177] [fglrx] Kernel PAT support detected, disabling driver built-in PAT support

[    3.797211] [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.58.2 [Feb  4 2009] with 1 minors

[    4.203433] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    4.604199] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

[    4.604299] saa7134 0000:07:07.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    4.604306] saa7133[0]: found at 0000:07:07.0, rev: 208, irq: 17, latency: 64, mmio: 0xfbeff800

[    4.604313] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 1461:f31f, board: Avermedia AVerTV GO 007 FM [card=57,insmod option]

[    4.604385] saa7133[0]: board init: gpio is 805e8

[    4.604485] input: saa7134 IR (Avermedia AVerTV GO as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/0000:07:07.0/input/input6

[    4.604531] IRQ 17/saa7133[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[    4.704029] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.704039] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[    4.704042] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: suspend root hub

[    4.704060] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.704063] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[    4.704065] usb usb3: suspend_rh

[    4.704077] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.704080] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[    4.704082] usb usb4: suspend_rh

[    4.704092] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.704095] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

[    4.704097] usb usb5: suspend_rh

[    4.742012] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 00: 61 14 1f f3 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742020] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 10: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742027] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 20: ff d2 fe ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742034] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742041] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 40: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742048] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 50: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742055] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 60: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742063] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 70: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742070] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 80: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742077] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 90: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742084] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom a0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742091] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom b0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742098] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom c0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742105] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom d0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742112] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom e0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.742119] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom f0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[    4.754011] saa7133[0]: i2c scan: found device @ 0x96  [???]

[    4.756011] saa7133[0]: i2c scan: found device @ 0xa0  [eeprom]

[    4.842011] tuner' 0-004b: chip found @ 0x96 (saa7133[0])

[    4.879014] tda829x 0-004b: setting tuner address to 61

[    4.904011] tda827x_attach: driver disabled by Kconfig

[    4.906011] tda829x 0-004b: type set to tda8290+75

[    5.604013] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ec mask=0x7c8 data=47

[    6.996559] saa7133[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

[    6.996652] saa7133[0]: registered device vbi0

[    6.996732] saa7133[0]: registered device radio0

[    7.004025] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ed mask=0x7c8 data=47

[    7.101282] saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded

[    7.101297] IRQ 17/saa7133[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[    7.101327] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xfbeff800 irq 17 registered as card -1

[    7.619677] fsck.ext4 used greatest stack depth: 4312 bytes left

[    7.629761] EXT4 FS on sda7, internal journal on sda7:8

[    7.709665] mount used greatest stack depth: 4200 bytes left

[    8.904743] EXT4-fs: barriers enabled

[    8.910993] kjournald2 starting: pid 2483, dev sda6:8, commit interval 5 seconds

[    8.911013] EXT4-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[    8.911246] EXT4 FS on sda6, internal journal on sda6:8

[    8.911249] EXT4-fs: delayed allocation enabled

[    8.911250] EXT4-fs: file extents enabled

[    8.912996] EXT4-fs: mballoc enabled

[    8.912999] EXT4-fs: mounted filesystem sda6 with ordered data mode

[    9.546773] Adding 1823336k swap on /dev/sda9.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1823336k 

[   16.027451] usb usb2: uevent

[   16.027519] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[   16.027637] usb 2-1: uevent

[   16.027724] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

[   16.028487] usb 2-1:1.1: uevent

[   16.029413] usb usb3: uevent

[   16.029499] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[   16.029815] usb usb4: uevent

[   16.029881] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[   16.030423] usb usb5: uevent

[   16.030488] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[   16.030823] usb usb1: uevent

[   16.030888] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[   29.686930] atl1 0000:04:00.0: Unable to enable MSI: -22

[   29.687040] atl1 0000:04:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

[   40.006010] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[   54.404411] [fglrx] Firegl kernel thread PID: 4870

[   54.408294] [fglrx] Gart cacheable size:495 M.

[   54.408302] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:40000 

[   54.408305] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:7f79000, size:82000 

[   54.408308] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:7ffb000, size:5000 

[   54.418886] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf941e7000,handle:0xf0000000

[   54.940837] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9957a000,handle:0xf0708000

[   54.944353] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ae000,handle:0xf070c000

[   54.944381] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ad000,handle:0xf070d000

[   55.514220] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf8a2c4000,handle:0xf0000000

[   55.528092] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9939b000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[   55.638026] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf8a2c4000,handle:0xf0000000

[   55.638362] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf941e7000,handle:0xf0000000

[   55.638609] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9939b000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[   55.638620] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ad000,handle:0xf070d000

[   55.638627] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ae000,handle:0xf070c000

[   55.638655] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9957a000,handle:0xf0708000

[   55.645371] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf8a2c4000,handle:0xf0000000

[   55.645387] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf941e7000,handle:0xf0000000

[   55.645432] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9939b000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[   55.645440] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ad000,handle:0xf070d000

[   55.645446] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ae000,handle:0xf070c000

[   55.645453] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9957a000,handle:0xf0708000

[   56.041815] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf8a2c4000,handle:0xf0000000

[   56.042432] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf941e7000,handle:0xf0000000

[   56.042683] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9939b000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[   56.042693] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ad000,handle:0xf070d000

[   56.042700] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ae000,handle:0xf070c000

[   56.042727] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9957a000,handle:0xf0708000

[   56.049044] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf8a2c4000,handle:0xf0000000

[   56.049061] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf941e7000,handle:0xf0000000

[   56.049107] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9939b000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[   56.049114] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ad000,handle:0xf070d000

[   56.049121] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ae000,handle:0xf070c000

[   56.049136] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9957a000,handle:0xf0708000

[   56.142844] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf8a2c4000,handle:0xf0000000

[   56.143458] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf941e7000,handle:0xf0000000

[   56.143722] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9939b000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[   56.143733] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ad000,handle:0xf070d000

[   56.143740] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ae000,handle:0xf070c000

[   56.143766] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9957a000,handle:0xf0708000

[   56.150383] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf8a2c4000,handle:0xf0000000

[   56.150407] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf941e7000,handle:0xf0000000

[   56.150452] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9939b000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[   56.150459] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ad000,handle:0xf070d000

[   56.150466] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ae000,handle:0xf070c000

[   56.150473] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9957a000,handle:0xf0708000

[   56.228260] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf8a2c4000,handle:0xf0000000

[   56.228599] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf941e7000,handle:0xf0000000

[   56.228852] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9939b000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[   56.228863] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ad000,handle:0xf070d000

[   56.228870] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ae000,handle:0xf070c000

[   56.228896] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9957a000,handle:0xf0708000

[   56.235667] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf8a2c4000,handle:0xf0000000

[   56.235684] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf941e7000,handle:0xf0000000

[   56.235730] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9939b000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[   56.235738] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ad000,handle:0xf070d000

[   56.235744] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ae000,handle:0xf070c000

[   56.235751] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9957a000,handle:0xf0708000

[   72.322811] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7f43f343d000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[   74.082535] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7f43f343d000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[  151.001127] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf897ee000,handle:0xf1620000

[  294.409046] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf897ee000,handle:0xf1620000

[  440.406225] saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound unloaded

[  464.581798] saa7134: Unknown parameter `mixer_nr'

[  483.531532] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

[  483.531633] saa7133[0]: found at 0000:07:07.0, rev: 208, irq: 17, latency: 64, mmio: 0xfbeff800

[  483.531641] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 1461:f31f, board: Avermedia AVerTV GO 007 FM [card=57,insmod option]

[  483.531695] saa7133[0]: board init: gpio is 805ed

[  483.531807] input: saa7134 IR (Avermedia AVerTV GO as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/0000:07:07.0/input/input7

[  483.531857] IRQ 17/saa7133[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[  483.571102] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf8a2c4000,handle:0xf0000000

[  483.571489] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf941e7000,handle:0xf0000000

[  483.571754] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9939b000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[  483.571768] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ad000,handle:0xf070d000

[  483.571777] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ae000,handle:0xf070c000

[  483.571802] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9957a000,handle:0xf0708000

[  483.579369] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf8a2c4000,handle:0xf0000000

[  483.579387] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf941e7000,handle:0xf0000000

[  483.579434] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9939b000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[  483.579442] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ad000,handle:0xf070d000

[  483.579448] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf993ae000,handle:0xf070c000

[  483.579456] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf9957a000,handle:0xf0708000

[  483.647018] tuner' 0-004b: chip found @ 0x96 (saa7133[0])

[  483.691013] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 00: 61 14 1f f3 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691022] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 10: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691029] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 20: ff d2 fe ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691035] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691042] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 40: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691048] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 50: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691054] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 60: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691061] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 70: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691067] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 80: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691073] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 90: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691079] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom a0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691086] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom b0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691092] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom c0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691098] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom d0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691105] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom e0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.691111] saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom f0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[  483.716015] saa7133[0]: i2c scan: found device @ 0x96  [???]

[  483.718011] saa7133[0]: i2c scan: found device @ 0xa0  [eeprom]

[  483.762012] tda829x 0-004b: setting tuner address to 61

[  483.787012] tda827x_attach: driver disabled by Kconfig

[  483.789010] tda829x 0-004b: type set to tda8290+75

[  484.531016] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ec mask=0x7c8 data=47

[  485.881029] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ed mask=0x7c8 data=47

[  485.884424] saa7133[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

[  485.884506] saa7133[0]: registered device vbi0

[  485.884534] saa7133[0]: registered device radio0

[  485.888713] saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded

[  485.888729] IRQ 17/saa7133[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[  485.888761] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xfbeff800 irq 17 registered as card -1

[  649.776411] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf897ee000,handle:0xf1620000

[  879.597622] x86_64-pc-linux used greatest stack depth: 4136 bytes left

[  879.980140] cc1plus used greatest stack depth: 3984 bytes left

[  886.135242] autom4te-2.63 used greatest stack depth: 3864 bytes left

[ 1022.838905] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf897ee000,handle:0xf1620000

[ 1072.773379] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf897ee000,handle:0xf1620000

[ 1074.572759] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf897ee000,handle:0xf1620000

[ 1147.181023] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ee mask=0x7c8 data=47

[ 1151.131017] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ed mask=0x7c8 data=47

[ 1602.251307] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf897ee000,handle:0xf1620000

[ 1651.932018] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ee mask=0x7c8 data=47

[ 1656.982015] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ed mask=0x7c8 data=47

[ 1723.115172] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf897ee000,handle:0xf1620000

[ 1890.403968] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fb34575d000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[ 1890.489118] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fb34575d000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[ 2343.077634] pdflush used greatest stack depth: 3808 bytes left

[ 2388.271463] isoinfo used greatest stack depth: 3640 bytes left

[ 2965.644305] Too big adjustment 32

[ 2966.988655] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7dea2000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[ 3000.072792] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7dea2000,handle:0xfbbe0000

[ 8824.097199] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf891e7000,handle:0xf1f9c000

[ 8873.639029] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ee mask=0x7c8 data=47

[ 8876.239015] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ed mask=0x7c8 data=47

[ 8886.805451] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf891e7000,handle:0xf1f9c000

[ 8890.445383] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf895e4000,handle:0xf1620000

[ 8936.189029] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ee mask=0x7c8 data=47

[ 8938.539018] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ed mask=0x7c8 data=47

[ 9226.139018] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ee mask=0x7c8 data=47

[ 9228.339020] saa7133[0]/ir: build_key gpio=0x805ed mask=0x7c8 data=47

[ 9319.827426] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf895e4000,handle:0xf1620000

[10247.908215] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf895e4000,handle:0xf1620000

[10388.274042] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf895e4000,handle:0xf1620000

[12216.853707] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf897ee000,handle:0xf1620000

[12399.180484] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf897ee000,handle:0xf1620000

[13073.450964] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_open] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf897ee000,handle:0xf1620000

[13575.027339] [fglrx:firegl_find_any_map] *ERROR* Invalid map handle!<3>[fglrx:drm_vm_close] *ERROR* map not found -> inconsistent kernel data!!! vma_start:0x7fbf897ee000,handle:0xf1620000

wiejkucik@gentoo ~/Desktop $ 

```

też nie wiem dlaczego mam tyle błęgów fglrx.

lspic (wycinek)

```

ter (rev b0)

06:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b0)

07:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d0)

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

```

Ponadto.Tvtime pokazuje mi cały czas: Brak Sygnału.Nie wyszukuje żadnej stacji.Wydawało mi się,że dobrze użyłem tego i nadal jest to samo.Mam w każdym razie bardzo podobnie skompilowane jądro.

Ogromnie dziękuje za każdą wskazówkę.

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by Wiejkucik on Sat Mar 13, 2010 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Z tego co ja widzę, to dmesg źle rozpoznaje numer Twej karty.

Jak ładujesz moduł? - którą kartę wybierasz? 57?

Źródła jądra podają, że Twoja karta to numer 154 -> Avermedia AVerTV GO 007 FM Plus          [1461:f31d].

Więc spróbuj załadować moduł w ten sposób (uprzednio wyładowywując poprzedni rmmod saa7134): 

```

modprobe saa7134 card=154 tuner=61 
```

Jak wygląda Twój /etc/modules.d/saa7134?

----------

## Wiejkucik

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

Miałem plik: /etc/modules.d/saa7134,lecz go usunołem.

Zrestartowałem komputer,żeby moduły się "pokuładały".

Włączyłem,testowo wpisałem:

 dmesg | grep card

```

[    4.618911] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 1461:f31f, board: Avermedia AVerTV GO 007 FM [card=57,insmod option]

[    7.088460] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xfbeff800 irq 17 registered as card -1

```

Dziwne,chyba,że samo się to tak jakoś ładuje.

Gdy wpisałem:

sudo rmmod saa7134

```

ERROR: Module saa7134 is in use by saa7134_alsa

```

Więc najpierw wyładowałem saa7134_alsa,a później saa7134.

Następnie wklepałem:

sudo modprobe saa7134 card=154 tuner=61 

 i znów sprawdziłem

dmesg | grep card

```

[    4.618911] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 1461:f31f, board: Avermedia AVerTV GO 007 FM [card=57,insmod option]

[    7.088460] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xfbeff800 irq 17 registered as card -1

[  383.215635] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 1461:f31f, board: Avermedia AVerTV GO 007 FM Plus [card=154,insmod option]

```

Postanowiłem więz odpalić tvtime.On dziwnie szybko przeskanował kanały,oczywiście z widniejącym u góry napisem: Brak Sygnału.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

przypuszczam, że Twój /etc/modules.d/saa7134 powinien wyglądać tak:

```

alias char-major-81 videodev

options i2c-algo-bit bit_test=1

options saa7134 card=154 tuner=54

alias char-major-81-0 saa7134

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

alias char-major-61 lirc_dev

```

... spróbuj i napisz co i jak

modprobe saa7134 card=154 tuner=54

Spis wszystkich kart i tunerów masz w /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/

----------

## Wiejkucik

Znów zrobiłem restart,wcześniej dopisując to o czym mówiłeś, do saa7134.

Następnie wyładowałem saa7134 i załadowałem z podanymi wyżej przez Ciebie opcjami.Niestety,tvtime dalej nie znajduje ani jednej stacji,chodź wydaje mi się ,że jest to bardziej poprawne,gdyż wyszukuje wolniej.

Sam nie wiem,może problemem jest to,że mój sygnał obrazu nie idzie poprzez zwykłą antenę,tylko w wejście dla (chyba kablówki).Gdzieś to może trzeba przestawić w tvtime? Chociaż kiedyś używałem tej karty pod jakąś dystrybucją i nie było problemu.Chyba,że wersja programów jest inna.Sam nie wiem.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

jeśli masz wątpliwości co do konfiguracji tvtime - zainstaluj xawtv na próbę i zobacz co się dzieje.

Tymczasem to kres mych możliwości ....

----------

## Wiejkucik

No cóż,ogromne dzięki  :Smile: 

Na razie nic nie działa,ale bd jeszcze się starać  :Wink: 

----------

## pszemas

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_AVerTV_GO_007 moze pomoze

----------

## Wiejkucik

Dziś podczas uruchamiania systemu zobaczyłem komunikat:

```

Please file a bug about /etc/modules.d/saa7134 it needs a an /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134

```

Czego mi brakuje?

----------

## gexcite

W /etc masz dwa katalogi: modprobe.d oraz modules.d

Jeśli masz plik konfiguracyjny w modules.d to skopiuj go do modprobe.d i daj mu końcówkę .conf a z tego pierwszego katalogu skasuj

Potem update-modules --force

----------

## Wiejkucik

```
wiejkucik@gentoo ~ $ scantv -c /dev/video0 -C /dev/vbi0

please select your TV norm

   0: NTSC

   1: NTSC-M

   2: NTSC-M-JP

   3: NTSC-M-KR

   4: PAL

   5: PAL-BG

   6: PAL-H

   7: PAL-I

   8: PAL-DK

   9: PAL-M

  10: PAL-N

  11: PAL-Nc

  12: PAL-60

  13: SECAM

  14: SECAM-B

  15: SECAM-G

nr ? 8

please select a frequency table

   0: us-bcast

   1: us-cable

   2: us-cable-hrc

   3: japan-bcast

   4: japan-cable

   5: europe-west

   6: europe-east

   7: italy

   8: newzealand

   9: australia

  10: ireland

  11: france

  12: china-bcast

  13: southafrica

  14: argentina

  15: australia-optus

  16: russia

nr ? 5

[global]

freqtab = europe-west

[defaults]

input = Television

norm = PAL-DK

vbi: open failed [/dev/vbi0]

open /dev/vbi0: Invalid argument

```

Prawdopodobnie to jest problem,wie ktoś co można z tym zrobić?

----------

